# Kindle Meet-ups! (updated May 14)



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

*Upcoming: *

Seattle / Bellevue, WA
August 13, 2011, 1:00pm
Starbucks in "The Lodge" portion of Bellevue Square, Bellevue, WA
Address: 575 Bellevue Square
Bellevue, Washington 98004
Website: http://www.bellevuecollection.com/bellevue_square.php
> Details

*Dates TBD:*

*Over!*

Sacramento CA
Sunday August 15th, 11am to 1pm
Starbucks on 65th Street and Folsom Blvd. 
> Details

Sacramento CA
Sunday July 25th, 11am to 1pm
Starbucks on 65th Street and Folsom Blvd. 
> Details

Sacramento CA
Sunday June 27th, 11am to 1pm
Starbucks on 65th Street and Folsom Blvd. 
> Details

Bellevue WA 
May 29th at 1pm
Bellevue Square Mall, fireplace next to Starbucks Coffee 
> Details

Austin TX
Saturday May 22nd
Location TBD
> Details

Sacramento area 
Saturday, May 22, from 11am to 1pm
Starbucks on 65th Street and Folsom Blvd. in Sacramento. 
> Details

Washington DC
April 22nd
> Details

Sacramento area 
Sunday, April 18, from 11am to 1pm
Starbucks on 65th Street and Folsom Blvd. in Sacramento. 
> Details

Dallas/Fort Worth area
Saturday, March 20, 1pm
At the Mochalux in Arlington, Tx. (http://www.mochalux.com)
> Details

Sunday, Mar 7th, 11am
Sacramento Area 
Market Square at Arden Fair Mall. 
(It is in the building that has the Barnes and Nobles Bookstore, Dos Coyotes restaurant, and UA Cinemas. [Note: It is NOT inside the covered portion of Arden Fair Mall; it is in the building just to the east of Arden Fair Mall.] 
> Details

San Diego area
Feb 20th
Escondido library. 2-5 PM
239 South Kalmia, Escondido, CA 92025
http://bit.ly/cGIXLC for map
> Details

Saturday Feb 13th 1:00 PM
Bay area
Barnes & Nobles Bookstore- Cafe section to the Right of the front door.
Hacienda Crossings
4972 Dublin Boulevard
Dublin, CA 94568
925-560-1495
> Details

Bellevue WA 
Saturday Jan 16th at 1pm
Bellevue Square Mall, fireplace next to Starbucks Coffee 
> Details

Las Vegas
Saturday Jan 9th at 10am
The Starbucks in Fashion Show Mall (near Maggiano's restaurant) on Las Vegas Boulevard (3200 Las Vegas Boulevard South)
> Details

D.C. Area (Columbia MD)
Dec 8th, 2009 at 1 p.m. 
> Details

D.C. Area (Columbia MD)
Nov 11, 2009
The next DC meet up is Wednesday November 11 at 1 p.m. at Pentagon City Mall.
> Details

Sep 17, 2009
D.C. Area (Columbia MD)
Ann Arundel Mall food court
Columbia MD
> Details

Aug 29, 2009
Greater Phoenix
> Details

Aug 15, 2009
Central Arkansas meet-up
> Details

Aug 12, 2009
Atlanta
> Details

Jul 15, 2009
New York City
> Details

*Planning another Kindle meet-up? Have we missed your meet-up thread? Let us know!*


----------

